

What sort of project management software should I use for a small team? - serge2k

I'm currently working on a project with about half a dozen other people. Currently we are using sharepoint to track assignments, issues, the overall timeline, etc... The problem is that sharepoint works but is overkill.<p>I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any good software for a small team would allow us to assign tasks, track issues, and give a good view of overall progress (my boss likes the gantt chart in sharepoint for this).<p>Thanks.<p>edit: Sorry, forgot to add that I don't think an online system is an option right now.
======
yaksha
Have you looked into Redmine? Seems like it might fit your requirements.
<http://www.redmine.org/>

~~~
serge2k
This looks like pretty much what I need. Thanks!

------
philiphodgen
You don't mention what types of projects, and you don't mention the usual
Mac/PC/Linux/etc. qualifier. I'm guessing Windows because of the Sharepoint
reference, though.

On the offchance you're on Mac . . . . Daylite from marketcircle.com is what
we use for project management/task tracking/calendaring for a team of 4
people.

I would say my recommendation is "Damned with faint praise" and if there were
a plausible alternative I would probably look seriously at it. But there
doesn't seem to be anything else for the Mac.

Don't buy Daylite Touch for your iPhones (if you use iPhones). Absolutely
positively do not buy their time/billing program -- what a little piece of
antimarketing THAT product turned out to be.

No GANTT charts in Daylite, though. Your boss won't be happy.

I too looked at Sharepoint and ran screaming.

~~~
serge2k
We have developers using both windows and mac. We have 2 parts to the project,
one is a flex app and the other is iOS.

He likes the gantt chart, but if there is another good solution then I think
he would be fine with it.

------
sdfjkl
For management-level: Trello (possibly with a few links to Google Sites/Docs
where you need to write things out in detail)

For source code management, issue tracking and developer wiki: Fossil SCM (or
Trac+SVN)

------
dazmiller
jira is one of the best

<http://www.atlassian.com/>

you can download and install local or run in a hosted solution.

------
cusackalex
Basecamp is a good one. <http://basecamphq.com/> Super simple. Just the tools
you need and nothing more.

------
davyjones
You might want to look into Trac: <http://trac.edgewall.org/>.

------
NameNickHN
> I don't think an online system is an option right now.

Why is that?

~~~
serge2k
I don't think my boss will be open to it.

Feel free to suggest and I will bring it up next time I meet with him.

~~~
NameNickHN
In that case I would recommend Basecamp. It's probably not the ultimate
solution but it's simple enough if you like to work with to-do lists.

------
jlt
Kickoff app for the Mac is great! We use and love it.

------
saiko-chriskun
asana ftw.

